# controversial dead ash removal



## murphy4trees (May 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWv_qEDec6E


----------



## Treetom (May 15, 2010)

*Why the censorship, Daniel?*

An inexpensive helmet cam would add a lot to your videos. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

Maybe a breast fell out..


----------



## mattfr12 (May 18, 2010)

Whats up with the :censored: box on the screen


----------



## murphy4trees (May 19, 2010)

its a secret cut... Its a cut I came up with kinda by accident... works well... it needs to be properly introduced and taught to be done safely.. I don't want some yahoo seeing it on youtube and trying to immitate it and get themselves hurt or killed... Not going to put it out on the forums either. Sorry... be patient...


----------



## Giel (May 19, 2010)

> its a secret cut... Its a cut I came up with kinda by accident... works well... it needs to be properly introduced and taught to be done safely.. I don't want some yahoo seeing it on youtube and trying to immitate it and get themselves hurt or killed... Not going to put it out on the forums either. Sorry... be patient...



I love secrets...do tell


----------



## treevet (May 22, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> its a secret cut... Its a cut I came up with kinda by accident... works well... it needs to be properly introduced and taught to be done safely.. I don't want some yahoo seeing it on youtube and trying to immitate it and get themselves hurt or killed... Not going to put it out on the forums either. Sorry... be patient...



horseschit


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 2, 2010)

I hear some disturbed squirrels in that video and I'm thinking you went with the old tried and true snapcut ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely squirrels but you took un-necessary risk of having those limbs catapulted back toward you. I really don't know why you did not just climb up and bomb those limbs out then block down the wood. I would have and been done just as fast too. That tree would have easily held to bomb it likely would have even withstood rigging. Cutting it there too many things can go wrong imo.
PS: as for your cut, I doubt it is like we have not done it, or is so authentic it qualifies for top secret I guess thrashing the other trees creates job security too. Nice job with the ppe


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 3, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Definitely squirrels but you took un-necessary risk of having those limbs catapulted back toward you. I really don't know why you did not just climb up and bomb those limbs out then block down the wood. I would have and been done just as fast too. That tree would have easily held to bomb it likely would have even withstood rigging. Cutting it there too many things can go wrong imo.
> PS: as for your cut, I doubt it is like we have not done it, or is so authentic it qualifies for top secret I guess thrashing the other trees creates job security too. Nice job with the ppe



im with rope most of us cut trees on a daily basis and if anyone gets killed its not because you made a youtube video.

if you got something that you think could help productivity and saftey do tell.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 3, 2010)

*heres what I wrote last night on another forum*

this was to Jerry B

I'd like to talk about your points..
You refered to the dead ash top no doubt, when you said "collisions aside".. I would have never done that tree like that if I hadn't read "Fundamentals".. but that is another story. And that is one of two large tops I have ever taken that could have touched another tree on the way down. 

I cahnged plans after I got into the tree. I had misjudged the lean of the top from the ground.. So I had a choice.. go with plan B or I'd have to come down, go back to the truck, which was a distance, get the big shot etc.. Only possible crotches to use were 95-100' in a large leaning top with really tight crotches.. I could make the shot, but probably would have a hard time setting a rope. 

And then what? if I went much higher in the ash, I wouldn't have the front lean needed to insure the top would go.. On a hill, track machine was no good to pull with, turf tracks.. pulling by hand would have been ugly, only way out of the DZ would have meant getting to the other side of a huge patch of 5' junipers... so with no pull line I'd have to wreck the tree. DID NOT WANT to do that.. Nasty tree, fat out of shape climber, high tie in or not, it was best to drop it with the lean.

You'd have had to been in the tree to see the exact placement of branches on both trees. No way to tell from the video. It was 100% clear.. no contact with anything except small branch tips, until the piece was going near horizontal.. NO CHANCE that top was coming back on me wether it broke or not... the only danger was that the oak would throw a piece of ash back at me. It would have to be a real freak thing, where the oak acted like a catapult.. it was so far away and the piece was going to be so low, nearly level with me, by the time serious contact happned. And the ash was soooo dead and white oak is sooooo strong, it was clear the top was going to explode, rather than springload the oak. Only one small branch, maybe 3" diameter broke out of the oak, whcih surprised me.. That was a big top, and I thought I might have to prune any damage on the oak


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2010)

Daniel I was talking cutting the limbs separate 1, 2, 3 but it sounds like you thought of the possibles and was reasonably certain the top was not coming back at you. Anyway; I likely would have climbed on up and had my feet in the crotch and bombed those three limbs, then repelled and cut the rest but you were there.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 3, 2010)

" To tell you the truth, I am little scared right now."

Daniel Murphy


" No ####!"

The Dan


Does anybody else just find that preciously hilarious or is it just me?
Don't worry Dan, I am rootin for for ya.


----------



## sawarmedradical (Jun 3, 2010)

*brutal*

i can't believe you call this a "secret" technique and you actually went out of your way to put little black boxes over it. mind blowing. if anything you were hiding how unbelievably poor your technique was. you totally smashed up the tree next to it. this profession is a blend of knowledge, skill and creativity. you possess none of these


----------



## rwbinbc (Jun 4, 2010)

*"Yahoo's"*

:greenchainsaw: We are all a bunch of Yahoos, One way or another....


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 4, 2010)

Got the job done!I wouldn't take Jerry B's word any more than a used car salesman.


----------



## treevet (Jun 4, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> Got the job done!I wouldn't take Jerry B's word any more than a used car salesman.



 but he's the guru .....

isn't he Lopa?


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 5, 2010)

Mulphy is no one trick pony thats for sure.

MB needs a crane for anything over 30'


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 5, 2010)

Daniel for the sake of all tree humanity please remove the censored bar in your video , please allow others to also transcend to your exceptional tree removal status.. And if you have reinvented the wheel than why hide it be proud and educate all of us..


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 5, 2010)

I appreciate your passion..

I will do it... PROMISE..

JUST... not here...

I appreciate your patience..


----------



## treemandan (Jun 6, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> I appreciate your passion..
> 
> I will do it... PROMISE..
> 
> ...



What the #### do you mean " just not here"?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 6, 2010)

And I think this is the part where we all get down on our knees to suck the #### of the mighty Murphels. I know its tough guys but we gotta do it.


----------



## crotchrot (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thinking of relocating*

And I think this is the part where we all get down on our knees to suck the #### of the mighty Murphels. I know its tough guys but we gotta do it. 


The great state of Pennsylvania has some unusual characters. 
Humor like this is hilarious to myself. Hey Dan can I come down and work with you........you kill me. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 6, 2010)

you should have tied in to the live tree behind you that's the first thing i would do you need a little more practice


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 6, 2010)

*Secret Cut Revealed*

My investigative team just sent me this photo. Apparently, it's not the cut that's secret it's tool he was using. Just my opinion but I don't think having your hand up a beaver's rectum qualifies as a secret cut.

TOP SECRET CUT REVEALED!!!!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 6, 2010)

treemandan said:


> And I think this is the part where we all get down on our knees to suck the #### of the mighty Murphels. I know its tough guys but we gotta do it.



I think I'll pass on that one...

... and I sticking with my original theory that a breast fell out.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think I'll pass on that one...
> 
> ... and I sticking with my original theory that a breast fell out.



Or what we call around these parts a "MOOBIE"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 6, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> My investigative team just sent me this photo. Apparently, it's not the cut that's secret it's tool he was using. Just my opinion but I don't think having your hand up a beaver's rectum qualifies as a secret cut.
> 
> TOP SECRET CUT REVEALED!!!!



Thats pretty :censored:ed up that sticking a hand in a beavers rectum is even an option for you...


----------



## treemandan (Jun 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think I'll pass on that one...
> 
> ... and I sticking with my original theory that a breast fell out.



ohh, so your are saying you believe Mr. Murphels is a transexual? Hell, what are the odds?


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 6, 2010)

droppiong the stick..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSykVgC_9CM

That was funny... still laughing...

whoops... just thought about it.. this belongs on the other thread.. this is the tulip, not the ash


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 6, 2010)

treemandan said:


> ohh, so your are saying you believe Mr. Murphels is a transexual? Hell, what are the odds?



Well.. I'm not entirely certain, but he has got the hair deal going on.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 6, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> droppiong the stick..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSykVgC_9CM
> 
> ...



I liked the mismatch cuts on that spar, high tie, straight spar and speed of pull are the keys there.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 7, 2010)

Great video again i hade to watch the rope throwing a few times to see if you had edited it!nice first throw.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Lopa, 
and it was the second throw.. don't tell anybody though


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 7, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> Thanks Lopa,
> and it was the second throw.. don't tell anybody though



Hey Murph why not tie it while there? I mean you were there but it was a nice throw


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 29, 2010)

I bet Mulphy is making a stack more $$$$ than most on the forums thru CUTTING TREES DOWN?TREE WORK

Theres another forum which is full of ass out of the pants "treeguys"who don't run crews that drag mulphy down out of jelousy and to blow there own miniscule ego's a much needed breath of fresh air.

Keep up the good work Daniel and free speech.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet (Jun 29, 2010)

what forum is that?

what's an "ass out of the pants tree guy"?

you two should meat somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> what forum is that?
> 
> what's an "ass out of the pants tree guy"?
> 
> you two should meat somewhere.



Ass out of pants means you have worked so hard doing actual tree work that your pants have holes.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Jun 29, 2010)

I knew something/somebody smelled like fish around here lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> I knew something/somebody smelled like fish around here lol.



I wonder which way the fish swim in Aus do they jump in the boat when hooked


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ass out of pants means you have worked so hard doing actual tree work that your pants have holes.



ya and you still can't or won't afford a new pair... 

did something around 16 K last week... 5 days .. most 12-13 hours


----------



## treevet (Jul 12, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> ya and you still can't or won't afford a new pair...
> 
> did something around 16 K last week... 5 days .. most 12-13 hours



nice week


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> ya and you still can't or won't afford a new pair...
> 
> did something around 16 K last week... 5 days .. most 12-13 hours



I sometimes think I need to move but I ain't no city slicker, I have lived in them but really enjoy the country and nearest neighbor being 1/4 mile away. I likely would have insomnia for a while living in the city with all the noises. I may hear an owl,coon,possum or occasional bear but I am at peace with those sounds. Anyway good for ya Murph!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> ya and you still can't or won't afford a new pair...
> 
> did something around 16 K last week... 5 days .. most 12-13 hours



I didn't realize there was that many hours in a day!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> I bet Mulphy is making a stack more $$$$ than most on the forums thru CUTTING TREES DOWN?TREE WORK
> 
> Theres another forum which is full of ass out of the pants "treeguys"who don't run crews that drag mulphy down out of jelousy and to blow there own miniscule ego's a much needed breath of fresh air.
> 
> Keep up the good work Daniel and free speech.:greenchainsaw:



Good point!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 13, 2010)

Why is it a good point? Too many variables come in to play with sheer money made as a rule of thumb. It could be he is in a great area, I am not saying Murph does or doesn't do good work. I am just saying earnings can be misleading. I think for the most part Murph does good work but I won't call him my hero


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 14, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> ya and you still can't or won't afford a new pair...
> 
> did something around 16 K last week... 5 days .. most 12-13 hours



That is good.. maybe you can afford to paint that bucket now!


----------



## treevet (Jul 14, 2010)

the Murph don't need no steeenkin' bucket


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 14, 2010)

treevet said:


> the Murph don't need no steeenkin' bucket



Yeah, I hear he fashioned a fierce prussik cord outta the mullet. Lol.


----------



## treevet (Jul 14, 2010)

haha ....someday he may wish he hadn't so he could paste it on the front hairline


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 14, 2010)

HA HA..

Glad you guys are having some fun...

the mullet LIVES...somewhere in a drawer... funny thing is an old buddy of mine stopped by the house yesterday to look at some electrical work... short up top and tail down his back.. LOOKED TERRIBLE... 

for the $$$... This areas had big trees and good $$... used to be a gravy train... then it got fiercely competitve starting in the mid-late 90s... Competing aginast a bunch of companies with their own cranes, 75' buckets. 200+ hp chippers etc.. aint easy... especially when the work gets slow... prices drop through the floor...

Here's a crane job from last week.. had to match Rick's 6K... 1500 for the crane and a day and a half of work, with stumps left to do... wood pick up was a wash


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 14, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> HA HA..
> 
> Glad you guys are having some fun...
> 
> ...



Nice job Murph here that tree would go for 2kto 3k if you got the job. It knocks the crane out unless you own one. It can be done without one though but it is nice to get to use one


PS: Why did they want those out is what I don't get?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats pretty impressive actually murph.. did you ride the crane up to attach the slings, and then make the cuts out of the bucket?

This is the same rick that's always selling some sweet crane or something in the treetrader huh? Looks like some serious competition there.

Those looked like some exceptionally nice trees.. I have to wonder why that tasteless old wench wanted them down so bad?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 15, 2010)

Murphy is The Rubberband Man.


----------



## treevet (Jul 15, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> the mullet LIVES...somewhere in a drawer... funny thing is an old buddy of mine stopped by the house yesterday to look at some electrical work... short up top and tail down his back.. LOOKED TERRIBLE...



That sound like it really hurt you feelings Murph.

You gotta tell him "either wear that mullet right and with pride or don't wear it all!":bang:


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 16, 2010)

I was only out of the bucket on those two white oaks for a few minutes.. another climber set the slings, when I couldn;t reach from the bucket...

It was easy as the operator is a master and he set the pace.. I was following pretty quick in that bucket though.. pretty close to maxed out for 85% of the limb cuts, some of which were pushing 24"...

the BIGger of the two had a 5' crack between the two main leads, and no one wanted to rod and cable it... Kinda looked like it was rotten at the union from the ground, though it was not... 

someone had bolted the two trees together where they had two big limbs rubbing and the big tree snapped that rod when it pushed out about a foot towards the house... Just too big and dangerous to recommend remedial care, even though it could have been done, no one wants that kind of potential liability...


----------



## newsawtooth (Jul 16, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> someone had bolted the two trees together where they had two big limbs rubbing and the big tree snapped that rod when it pushed out about a foot towards the house... Just too big and dangerous to recommend remedial care, even though it could have been done, no one wants that kind of potential liability...



I have a hard time with cabling, bracing, and most other forms of tree support too. The liability, even when using best practices is significant. We're not talking about engineered material here, it is a natural object subjected to all aspects of its environment that lives, grows, and decays. There are too many variables most of the time for me to have much interest in it. Nice work Murph.


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> I have a hard time with cabling, bracing, and most other forms of tree support too. The liability, even when using best practices is significant. We're not talking about engineered material here, it is a natural object subjected to all aspects of its environment that lives, grows, and decays. There are too many variables most of the time for me to have much interest in it. Nice work Murph.



The burdon of proof would be on them as to whether your cable system caused or added to the failure or whether incompetence was involved on your part leading to the injury or damage. Cabling and bracing are very viable tools to allow many trees to be enjoyed much longer than otherwise without them.

Many people that downplay the treatment of supplementary supports either do not know how to install them and/or do not understand them.

Support systems need to be monitored and sometimes to be replaced.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 16, 2010)

agreed..

I sell a lot of cables and know they save lives... Proper cables mean high cables.. the vast majority are installed too low... I shoot for 4/5th the height from union to tips when possible... usually takes two climbers to get them that high efficiently..

thru rods are a bit of a hole in my game.. I have an elm that needs one, and I out the money on it to go buy a bit, but was told to wait til winter on the rods because of DED..


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> agreed..
> 
> I sell a lot of cables and know they save lives... Proper cables mean high cables.. the vast majority are installed too low... I shoot for 4/5th the height from union to tips when possible... usually takes two climbers to get them that high efficiently..
> 
> thru rods are a bit of a hole in my game.. I have an elm that needs one, and I out the money on it to go buy a bit, but was told to wait til winter on the rods because of DED..



Since you said it is "a hole in your game" Murph I might add a little advice.....sometimes 2 rods are better than one as the piece supported can pivot on just one of them causing the dreaded "barn door effect" and further damage.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> The burdon of proof would be on them as to whether your cable system caused or added to the failure or whether incompetence was involved on your part leading to the injury or damage. Cabling and bracing are very viable tools to allow many trees to be enjoyed much longer than otherwise without them.
> 
> Many people that downplay the treatment of supplementary supports either do not know how to install them and/or do not understand them.
> 
> Support systems need to be monitored and sometimes to be replaced.



You're right Treevet, I am a neophyte when it comes to cabling, bracing, and through bolting. I don't know that the burden of proof is that great though. As professionals we are held to higher standard and in the event of a failure with injuries or damage involving a braced or cabled tree, I'm not sure the arborist would fare very well in court. This is all speculation on my part, do you know any case law we could review? Likely, there isn't much, which bolsters your case. To further the discussion, what is your tolerance for risk of failure when cabling and bracing?


----------



## treevet (Jul 17, 2010)

I am trying to talk myself into going to bed but a properly cabled tree should not fail in relation to the cables or other supports. They may very well fail as a natural course of extreme weather but then how is the arb liable? If a knowledgeable arborist is unsure of the installation in relation to risk and failure then a ground level pruning cut is in order. As I have said in the past....I was taught to cable by very high level teachers and have installed well over 3,000 cables in over 40 years along with other supports.

There are cases in the 3 books on trees and the law by Block (sp?) and Merrullo (sp?) that I am pretty sure have set precedent. They can be obtained through the ISA website book store. It is all about the competency of the installer and the installation. If one has no sourse of good instruction then the ANSI standards are a good starting point.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> They may very well fail as a natural course of extreme weather but then how is the arb liable?



That is my worry. Insurance companies have deeper pockets and can draw some outrageous cause and effect conclusions. At any rate, thanks for the info. We'll continue later.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> I am trying to talk myself into going to bed but a properly cabled tree should not fail in relation to the cables or other supports. They may very well fail as a natural course of extreme weather but then how is the arb liable? If a knowledgeable arborist is unsure of the installation in relation to risk and failure then a ground level pruning cut is in order. As I have said in the past....I was taught to cable by very high level teachers and have installed well over 3,000 cables in over 40 years along with other supports.
> 
> There are cases in the 3 books on trees and the law by Block (sp?) and Merrullo (sp?) that I am pretty sure have set precedent. They can be obtained through the ISA website book store. It is all about the competency of the installer and the installation. If one has no sourse of good instruction then the ANSI standards are a good starting point.



Which is the problem I have here as the proper cable and hardware is in unobtainia lol. I have cabled but having read the standard and not being able to get the proper hardware locally I tend to steer away from it. I don't have deep enough pockets yet to order enough to keep on hand for such emergency. On the trees I have cabled a disclaimer was put in the bid which simply stated that the proper hardware was not readily available and that the customer understands that no liability will be brought upon me because wire cable clamps were used! I can't help feeling the standard was purposely wrote by suppliers of said hardware and it not being readily available makes going by the exact standard either for deep pocketed or services that have good support for proper gear and hardware.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 17, 2010)

I have to admit, its good to be able to drive 4-5 miles and get cabling gear, but still I kow a few around here that order theirs from KK just casue its cheaper... they buy in bulk though... run 6 crews..

the real issue here is not availability of the gear.. Its the $$$$$$$ of course... what else????

I used to dread cabling when I charged 125 per cable... well I raised prices.. cables are now 250-350, so it is now worth the time and effort to do it right with the right hardware... 

and I do more cables at the higher prices now, because I want to do them and highly encourage the customers when they are needed... around here the customers don't mind paying if they are given the proper education.. may not be the case everywhere..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

murphy4trees said:


> I have to admit, its good to be able to drive 4-5 miles and get cabling gear, but still I kow a few around here that order theirs from KK just casue its cheaper... they buy in bulk though... run 6 crews..
> 
> the real issue here is not availability of the gear.. Its the $$$$$$$ of course... what else????
> 
> ...



Murph the persons that would pay for cabling are sparse here but they are desirable customers. The problem is definitely cost of proper gear I can't afford inventory as the call for cabling is so low here and lightning protection is unheard of. Combine all that with no local source I have found yet and the fact that many cabling scenarios are time sensitive or will not have a good result if not performed asap and you can see why I don't bother too much with it.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 17, 2010)

its understandable... still might be worth stocking the gear for those few times you can sell the work... tough to say from here though.. you'd need a roll of 250 EHS steel cable, around $50 a dozen dead ends @ 4 ea, a dozen j lags @ 4 each, and a dozen thimbles @ .6 each... thst would be enough for 6 cables... you could pay for it all with less than one instalation...

as far as j lags vs thru bolts... you can put j lags in anything 10" and under... very few trees are over 10" at the height of 2/3 the way to the tips.. if yoiu do get intothat kind of monster, just keep climbing til you're at 10" wood..


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for getting me thinking I forgot about our local arborist store and it looks like they have the hardware I will call to see if its stocked and start attempting to sell more cabling jobs.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks for getting me thinking I forgot about our local arborist store and it looks like they have the hardware I will call to see if its stocked and start attempting to sell more cabling jobs.



PS: this store was not here the last cabling job I had! It is an hour away but thats definately do-able


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> PS: this store was not here the last cabling job I had! It is an hour away but thats definately do-able



I travel about 45 mins for cabling supplies, you just have to stock up.. after a while you figure out what size eye bolts are the most handy etc.

I dont have any use for j lags.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I travel about 45 mins for cabling supplies, you just have to stock up.. after a while you figure out what size eye bolts are the most handy etc.
> 
> I dont have any use for j lags.



Are you guys using brace and bit or power drill? I am going to try to sell some cables now that I can get them local.I have an old brace and bit I think it will work but I am sure I will too lol! I think for now I will use it though until several cable job necessitate purchase of power drill! Then there is air spade I wonder how everyone makes a living with all the costs in our biz Really the only cable job I've actually had a call for was a blow over weeping willow that I rigged an arborist block and stood back up with my winch and guyed off with mobile home anchors which now are removed two years and tree is going good I do think I may be able to sell some cabling for weak attachments and other issues I do have a few that like their trees! More just want them cut though but for now it takes all my customers to keep afloat!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Are you guys using brace and bit or power drill? I am going to try to sell some cables now that I can get them local.I have an old brace and bit I think it will work but I am sure I will too lol! I think for now I will use it though until several cable job necessitate purchase of power drill! Then there is air spade I wonder how everyone makes a living with all the costs in our biz Really the only cable job I've actually had a call for was a blow over weeping willow that I rigged an arborist block and stood back up with my winch and guyed off with mobile home anchors which now are removed two years and tree is going good I do think I may be able to sell some cabling for weak attachments and other issues I do have a few that like their trees! More just want them cut though but for now it takes all my customers to keep afloat!



By a "brace" I assume you mean the old hand drills.. no, I broke down some years back and bought the stihl drill, and everything else needed for the job.

I'm gonna buy the 2" earth auger from sherrill so that I can do vertical mulching too.. another good use of the drill.

Btw: if you get a new drill bit, go with the shorter one (the one thats just big enough for 18" eye bolts).. thats all I ever use. I made the mistake of buying the longer one, and it was a waste of money; too cumbersome in a tree (I think anyway).


----------



## treevet (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the tanaka drill I bought maybe 20 years ago. Same engine as in the Wraptor. It has a reverse and mucho torque and easy to start.

You need a vast array of bits if your are going to start being the go to guy for this service/treatment. I probably have at least a dozen different bits.

We use lags all the time but sometimes use through eyes.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 17, 2010)

I am a proffessional timber faller, not arborist, but I have seen about every trick cut there is with a saw. The men out in BC, AK, down to WA,OR,CA that rigged tail trees, spar trees, and others for the highlead could show you how to cut the nasties (like 3-7 ft dbh 100ft+ up). I enjoy your videos, but I am confused by your motives. The arrogance that comes forth is probably not where your intent lies, but it is easy to assume you are a "certified expert" by the language you display, and your little censored bit. Please share your tricks, and what is so mystical with the other working proffesionals here, men that have dedicated a lifetime to the industry and the saw.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> I like the tanaka drill I bought maybe 20 years ago. Same engine as in the Wraptor. It has a reverse and mucho torque and easy to start.
> 
> You need a vast array of bits if your are going to start being the go to guy for this service/treatment. I probably have at least a dozen different bits.
> 
> We use lags all the time but sometimes use through eyes.



Tanaka was my first choice.. I must have been having a moment of cheapness at the time. 

I'll do it, but I dont think I ever want to be the "go to guy" for cabling. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> I like the tanaka drill I bought maybe 20 years ago. Same engine as in the Wraptor. It has a reverse and mucho torque and easy to start.
> 
> You need a vast array of bits if your are going to start being the go to guy for this service/treatment. I probably have at least a dozen different bits.
> 
> We use lags all the time but sometimes use through eyes.



I knew someone would say that 3k more to have to purchase ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh when does it end lol:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Jul 17, 2010)

I had over 20 years of putting in cables with hand bits (sometimes rods too but sometimes we used heavy corded drills). Just imagine installing 3 or 4 cables by yourself with a 5/8 bit with a hand drill? GM gonna think you wetting yourself so much sweat dripping off ya. Arrrrrgggghhhh:taped:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> I had over 20 years of putting in cables with hand bits (sometimes rods too but sometimes we used heavy corded drills). Just imagine installing 3 or 4 cables by yourself with a 5/8 bit with a hand drill? GM gonna think you wetting yourself so much sweat dripping off ya. Arrrrrgggghhhh:taped:



Lmfao yup I will sell some, then I will buy the stuff lol.


----------



## treevet (Jul 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao yup I will sell some, then I will buy the stuff lol.



If you were near me I'd lend ya my drill.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> If you were near me I'd lend ya my drill.



I know you would too its ok its only money lol


----------

